# Do I need to register a 10 foot plastic boat that is powered by an electric trolling motor



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

Looked to be needing a registration but I'm looking to confirm this...thanks


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

https://www.michigan.gov/sos/

SOS

TITLE & REGISTRATION

RECREATIONAL VEHICLES
*Watercraft*
*Watercraft - Registration Requirements*

All watercraft, unless exempt, must be registered with the Michigan Department of State and display a registration decal. Once a registration number has been assigned, it cannot be transferred to another watercraft. For most watercraft, the registration fee is based on length. All registrations expire on March 31 in the third year of issuance.

*Watercraft exempt from registration are:*


Those 16 feet or shorter, propelled by oars or paddles, and not used for rental or commercial purposes;
Nonmotorized canoes and kayaks not used for rental or commercial purposes, rafts, surfboards, sailboards, and swim floats, regardless of length; and
Watercraft registered in another state and used only temporarily in Michigan.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

sadworld said:


> Looked to be needing a registration but I'm looking to confirm this...thanks


If it is propelled by a motor, it has to be registered.

https://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,4670,7-127-1585_15242-34638--,00.html

*Watercraft - Registration Requirements*
All watercraft, unless exempt, must be registered with the Michigan Department of State and display a registration decal. Once a registration number has been assigned, it cannot be transferred to another watercraft. For most watercraft, the registration fee is based on length. All registrations expire on March 31 in the third year of issuance.

*Watercraft exempt from registration are:*
Those 16 feet or shorter, propelled by oars or paddles, and not used for rental or commercial purposes;
Nonmotorized canoes and kayaks not used for rental or commercial purposes, rafts, surfboards, sailboards, and swim floats, regardless of length; and
Watercraft registered in another state and used only temporarily in Michigan.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

yes it needs registration.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

I was wondering this same question earlier this year. Meijer was (should be on clearance if any left) selling basically a pool inflatable that has two hand controlled electric motors. So as I read it, you would need it registered.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

cireofmi said:


> I was wondering this same question earlier this year. Meijer was (should be on clearance if any left) selling basically a pool inflatable that has two hand controlled electric motors. So as I read it, you would need it registered.


No need to register anything if used in your pool.

Michigan is pretty lenient on boat registrations. Iowa, Illinois, ohio, Minnesota and Pennsylvania all have kayak and canoe registrations in effect. We are one of the the few in the midwest that dont require a paddled vessel to be registered.


----------

